# What does everyone want to do for their next job?



## dmc (Sep 3, 2007)

I want to open a brewpub in a skitown...   Good brew, good food, good music..

I haven't thought it all the way out yet.. Only dreaming...


----------



## skidbump (Sep 3, 2007)

Well i actually have a few of my next jobs...I water shrubs at the home depot "part time" .I do some gardening work"part time" .I do vonage installs "part time"..Why??? because i have not a clue to what i wanna do when i grow up.Any ideas would be appreciated.

If your looking for help at bar please let me know

Pat


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm satisfied with my current job and the hours are great(can't beat getting out at Noon on Fridays) but the only thing missing is that I don't live near big mountains..Here are some ideas..

Manager at a Hooters in a ski town

Owner of an online store selling only ski socks..for half of what ski shops sell.

Bikini inspector

Snow conditions reporter at Stowe or Jackson Hole

A member of a famous actor or rappers Entourage..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2007)

philanthropist


just need to hit the lottery first


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2007)

College professor and D1 lax coach up in VT.  I'm guessing my only option would be UVM for D1 lax.  Maybe do some run kayak tours in the summer along with running a lax camp.  Pay isn't important.  Time and space to do my activities is key.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 3, 2007)

Retire


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2007)

aveski2000 said:


> Retire





ahahahahahahaha..I have at least 30 more years of work..lol


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> I want to open a brewpub in a skitown...   Good brew, good food, good music..
> 
> I haven't thought it all the way out yet.. Only dreaming...





You know, that was my idea, too.

But after I got through the initial idea phase, I realized that it probably wouldn't be the best use of my life's savings, and I should probably just retire to a ski town.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2007)

Be a cop out west, or up north.  Now just need to get out of school.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> College professor and D1 lax coach up in VT.  I'm guessing my only option would be UVM for D1 lax.  Maybe do some run kayak tours in the summer along with running a lax camp.  Pay isn't important.  Time and space to do my activities is key.



NESCAC has pretty competitive lax, you could find a job at Middlebury or Williams (I know not VT, but close).

If it payed enough, I'd be happy to work ski patrol somewhere. I don't have the patience to be an instructor. Hmm, Maybe a heli guide? I need to think about it some more. . .


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2007)

Retire and get back into flying...get my instructor rating and instruct part-time.  Pay would definitely not be enough, though...:???:


----------



## Paul (Sep 3, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> College professor and D1 lax coach up in VT.  I'm guessing my only option would be UVM for D1 lax.  Maybe do some run kayak tours in the summer along with running a lax camp.  Pay isn't important.  Time and space to do my activities is key.



That's funny, College Prof for me as well, Chris. Prefer NH or ME to VT, though. And I doubt I'd coach as well, unless they REALLY needed a Wrestling coach.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 3, 2007)

develop a sailboat racing syndicate


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2007)

Live off of AZ?! :blink: :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know, what pays well, is located in the mountains, requires very little time actually working, and allows for unlimited days off in the winter when the snow starts to fall????

Whatever job that is I want to do it next...


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2007)

What I _really_ want to do or what I will be doing?

The 5 year plan as it stands currently is to finish my English degree and obtain employment as a secondary-level English teacher in a private (first choice) or public school.  Just in time for my youngest to start school himself.  I _only_ have 16 courses to go. 

What I think I want to do?  Baker... But I'm afraid a profession in that field would ruin the fun of my hobby.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 3, 2007)

Believe it or not a sports agent, jerry mcguire.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2007)

Turnaround management consulting.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 4, 2007)

Simple.

Import-export on three continents.

Look for some good New England cheddah and syrup for Europe in winter.  Ski.

Look for some good cheese and meats from the Alps for the U.S. in winter.  Ski.

Look for some good, well, whatever you can get in Argentina and Chile, in our summer/their winter.  Ski.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> NESCAC has pretty competitive lax, you could find a job at Middlebury or Williams (I know not VT, but close).



Good point.  I forgot about NESCAC and a very successful D3 program in Middlebury.  M-bury would be sweet with the Snowbowl.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2007)

Golf course designer specializing in mountain courses.  I'd make sure that I'd do lots of site visits to check out the drifting patterns in the winter as I'm designing courses all over ski country


----------



## Paul (Sep 4, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Look for some good, well, whatever you can get in Argentina and Chile, in our summer/their winter.  Ski.



Wines.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to be a network administrator working in St.Albans, Vt. O wait I already checked there is an opening. Lets hope its still there in July of 09

Location is a big thing for me. I want a place in northern VT


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2007)

Porn star (straight)


----------



## drjeff (Sep 6, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Porn star (straight)



Male or Female????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Yes Please work hard and support me in my old age through your social security taxes .. :-D




Don't even get me started on Social Security..if even part of that was in a private fund..I'd get mad loot if I make it to age 65..


----------



## Vortex (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see myself at another job 15 years at this one. Maybe 15 or  20 more. Want to retire 55 to 62.  Depending how my bank account looks.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 7, 2007)

Retire and ski all the time.


----------



## dmc (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't even get me started on Social Security..if even part of that was in a private fund..I'd get mad loot if I make it to age 65..



Feel free to invest some money for mad loot and not rely on SSN to keep you in your life style...  Thats what I'm doing..

What concerns me is when people invest their only future(SSN) into "mad loot" and they lose it... Then we have to pay for them to live twice...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 7, 2007)

There are times that I wish I became a ski bum and not got married.  Marriage and  job get in the way of my skiing, golf and tennis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 7, 2007)

Puck it said:


> There are times that I wish I became a ski bum and not got married.  Marriage and  job get in the way of my skiing, golf and tennis.



10 years ago I had a job offer from Vail to be a manager of one of their rental shops. I don't remember the reason at the time, but I couldn't make it out to Colorado as early as they wanted so I had to turn it down. Sometimes I wonder what I'd be doing now if I had gone out there. . .


----------



## Puck it (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the fam, but there are times when I would rather be alone and skiing.  May be I am having a mid-life crisis.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 7, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Love the fam, but there are times when I would rather be alone and skiing.  May be I am having a mid-life crisis.



If you go out and buy a two-seater convertible, you'll know.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 7, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Love the fam, but there are times when I would rather be alone and skiing.  May be I am having a mid-life crisis.



i know where you are coming from.  I love my wife love and my kids.  wouldnt trade them for anything.

that being said, i do get a little "antsy" when i know its gonna be a prime ski weekend or day, whatever, and a family obligation holds me back.  I feel guilty for thinking this way but what can you do.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 7, 2007)

She skis but does not like the cold.  So she does not go very often.  Kids will go but not all the time.  So,  I go by myself.  I do get crap for though.  Can't win.  The two seat convertible won't hold my skis.  May replace the X5 with and FJ Cruiser.  Don't want to spend $75K on a car anymore either.  Rather spend it on a ski place.  That is a whole other story.  Any one want to hear?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> i know where you are coming from.  I love my wife love and my kids.  wouldnt trade them for anything.
> 
> that being said, i do get a little "antsy" when i know its gonna be a prime ski weekend or day, whatever, and a family obligation holds me back.  I feel guilty for thinking this way but what can you do.



I'm not touching this subject with a 10 foot poll....

My wife reads these forums...


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> i know where you are coming from.  I love my wife love and my kids.  wouldnt trade them for anything.
> 
> that being said, i do get a little "antsy" when i know its gonna be a prime ski weekend or day, whatever, and a family obligation holds me back.  I feel guilty for thinking this way but what can you do.



Dude - you just gotta wait it out a bit. In a few years you can take the kids with you and your wife will thank you for it!


----------



## Paul (Sep 7, 2007)

I take a day-off from the orifice.

Its completely full of WIN! No wife or kid, no feelings of guilt that I should be with the fam, 'cos wife's at work, kid is in school. I'm out of work for the day, and the slopes and lifts are much less crowded.

Its the perfect solution.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 7, 2007)

my wife is Tyrolean_Skier


----------



## Vortex (Sep 7, 2007)

Take a day off to go make turns, I'm trying that this year for sure.:lol:

No guilt turns.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 7, 2007)

My kids are 13 and 16. I get crap for taking it during the week too. I thought it was the perfect too.


Should have been a ski bum!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> College professor and D1 lax coach up in VT.  I'm guessing my only option would be UVM for D1 lax.  Maybe do some run kayak tours in the summer along with running a lax camp.  Pay isn't important.  Time and space to do my activities is key.


*Ditto *deadheadskier*!..:lol: :lol:

Grassi21, have you done any paddling/traveling _at all_ in northern Maine??, most operations do _northern New England.._, not just one state.  VT + NH = ~1/4 the water in Maine...


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 10, 2007)

1. Trophy wife

2. Open a series of bed & breakfasts all in back country. Affordable places in the middle of nowhere for skiers, cayakers, mountain bike & hikers, all kinds of outdoorsey types who don't want to sleep with their heads in the mud.

3. Take over the world.


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 10, 2007)

My plan outta highschool (graduated in1992) was to lifegaurd in the summer and ski partol in the winter.  I did that just like I did everything back then, half-assed!  I lifegaurded in the summer at the beach and then moved to an indoor pool for the winter.  Still sounds like a good life though!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> My plan outta highschool (graduated in1992) was to lifegaurd in the summer and ski partol in the winter.  I did that just like I did everything back then, half-assed!  I lifegaurded in the summer at the beach and then moved to an indoor pool for the winter.  Still sounds like a good life though!



Kerovick I like your signiture..It would be cool to have a job where I worked 60 hours a week during the off-season and then just spent the ski season living off my earnings and not working for 4-5 months..that would be mad steezy yo..


----------



## Paul (Sep 10, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> 1. Trophy wife
> 
> 2. Open a series of bed & breakfasts all in back country. Affordable places in the middle of nowhere for skiers, cayakers, mountain bike & hikers, all kinds of outdoorsey types who don't want to sleep with their heads in the mud.
> 
> 3. Take over the world.



In that order?


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm not touching this subject with a 10 foot poll....
> 
> My wife reads these forums...


Oh come on, I know you'd rather be a ski bum than primary breadwinner for a SAHM, 2 kids, and a dog.   There's always a chance to do that in retirement....


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2007)

bigbog said:


> *Ditto *deadheadskier*!..:lol: :lol:
> 
> Grassi21, have you done any paddling/traveling _at all_ in northern Maine??, most operations do _northern New England.._, not just one state.  VT + NH = ~1/4 the water in Maine...



We have yet to visit Maine.  It is on our list.  We have numerous friends and family members that go up once or twice a year.  One friend is looking to buy a huge piece of land for vacationing/fishing purposes.  His goal would be to get 2 or 3 friends to purchase 2 - 3 acre subdivisions.  The idea is to get members of the group to own a slice of the pie but have access to the total acreage..


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 11, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> My plan outta highschool (graduated in1992) was to lifegaurd in the summer and ski partol in the winter.  I did that just like I did everything back then, half-assed!  I lifegaurded in the summer at the beach and then moved to an indoor pool for the winter.  Still sounds like a good life though!



I spent the first 8 years out of college lifeguarding in the summer and skiing in the winter (coaching/teaching/up to ski school director)  I still have thoughts of what a good life it was for a single person. I also obtained a MBA mainly at night during that time.


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, if I couldn't make a go of it at least you did!  I'm perfectlly capable of living vicariouslly though you!

Thanks steezy, some werid guy on a forum I frequent said it.


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 11, 2007)

Would love to open a cat ski op.....not likely, but who knows.

M


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2007)

severine said:


> Oh come on, I know you'd rather be a ski bum than primary breadwinner for a SAHM, 2 kids, and a dog.   There's always a chance to do that in retirement....



Well at least we're on the same page...


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got a new startup idea with a buddy of mine for a mobile application I'm working on. If that works out the way I want it too, I can spend my whole winter skiing and posting on AZ. 

For now, I'm an IT project manager working on insurance software, exciting stuff!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 1, 2011)

I had always wanted to fly but after doing the airline thing for a bunch of years flying has become just a job.  The flying itself is fun but the schedule can be tough.  If I could make the same money skiing or playing guitar I would.  That's about it so it looks like I'm sticking with flying.


----------



## hammer (Apr 2, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I had always wanted to fly but after doing the airline thing for a bunch of years flying has become just a job.  The flying itself is fun but the schedule can be tough.  If I could make the same money skiing or playing guitar I would.  That's about it so it looks like I'm sticking with flying.


Same here...but flying for the military didn't work out and engineering work pays quite well (and sure beats digging ditches).   I did manage to get a few ratings along the way though.  I'd like to get back into flying but between keeping a house, saving for retirement and paying for kiddos to go to college I can only have so many expensive hobbies...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm living it now ~retired ``  which I  define as( "adolescence with $$") 

Everyday is whatever the Queen and I  want it to be ,

 Have the means , time and desire to LIVE life, Ignore noize and negative nuts  and simply enjoy the best thing in life ----Simplicity unencumbered by what often passes as the popular culture  du jour


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

hammer said:


> Same here...but flying for the military didn't work out and engineering work pays quite well (and sure beats digging ditches).   I did manage to get a few ratings along the way though.  I'd like to get back into flying but between keeping a house, saving for retirement and paying for kiddos to go to college I can only have so many expensive hobbies...



So you guys ar eall pilots... I've got a private pilot's license (got it when I was 16 years old, actually) but haven't used it in probably a decade. I loved flying but it really gets cost prohibitie. That's why I ended up learning paragliding, it's more like soaring and less stress worrying about all the "tedious tasks" of flying. 

Still, I always loved being airborne. I should'a had wings. 

I had actually intended on going to college to be a pilot, but I had changed my mind at the last minute... mainly because I was thinking when I got older I wouldn't want to be living my life in hotel rooms away from family.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> So you guys ar eall pilots... I've got a private pilot's license (got it when I was 16 years old, actually) but haven't used it in probably a decade. I loved flying but it really gets cost prohibitie. That's why I ended up learning paragliding, it's more like soaring and less stress worrying about all the "tedious tasks" of flying.
> 
> Still, I always loved being airborne. I should'a had wings.
> 
> I had actually intended on going to college to be a pilot, but I had changed my mind at the last minute... mainly because I was thinking when I got older *I wouldn't want to be living my life in hotel rooms away from family.*



That's the tough part, I've got a 8 year old boy and 2 year old girl and at this point all I really want to do spend time with them.  At my current seniority I work a lot of weekends but have a lot of weekdays off, which is good for skiing but my son is in school when I'm off frequently.  I'm usually gone for 3 nights then home for 2 to 4 nights.


----------



## hammer (Apr 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> So you guys ar eall pilots... I've got a private pilot's license (got it when I was 16 years old, actually) but haven't used it in probably a decade. I loved flying but it really gets cost prohibitie. That's why I ended up learning paragliding, it's more like soaring and less stress worrying about all the "tedious tasks" of flying.
> 
> Still, I always loved being airborne. I should'a had wings.
> 
> I had actually intended on going to college to be a pilot, but I had changed my mind at the last minute... mainly because I was thinking when I got older I wouldn't want to be living my life in hotel rooms away from family.


I was able to afford earning my instrument and multi-engine ratings because I was a military dependent flying on the cheap at the Aero Club and I was able to use GI Bill money for some of the training.  Had a CFII who was nuts about doing partial panel stuff.  The training for the multi-engine was done in an old Aztec that could barely climb on one engine on a hot day.

I don't know how the new pilots from places like Daniel Webster College manage once they complete their training...


----------



## snoseek (Apr 2, 2011)

Spend as little time working as possible without going broke.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2011)

Winter: glade trail designer/tester
Whenever I ski the trees I find myself eyeing existing glades for improvements I'd like to see, or scoping out virgin woods to create a glade from scratch, so if anyone out there needs a glade trail designer or consultant, please feel free to pm me. Of course, I also would have to test the design after it's created for refinements. Over and over, and over again.

Summer: charter boat captain
I've never handled a boat that size but I'm a quick learner. Nobody really catches much to speak of but with the warm sun and all that cold beer, that really isn't the point, is it.


----------



## krisskis (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont want a "next job" I want to be retired, which is probably what i will be when i eventually leave my current job. I have been here for 23 years, started when i was 21 yrs old. When i turn 55 i will have 34 yrs of service and will be able to retire with a pretty good pension. BTW, I am a pediatric nurse, working in general peds and PICU. If i feel like working when i retire, which i probably wont but needing CASH may make me have to work, I would like to be a school nurse. Weekends off, vacations off and summers off ;-)


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

krisskis said:


> I dont want a "next job" I want to be retired, which is probably what i will be when i eventually leave my current job. I have been here for 23 years, started when i was 21 yrs old.



As a bright eyed kid in 1983 - I thought AT&T would be my lifetime career..  And I'd be sliding into retirement by now..  But they gave my job to some guy in India in 1999 and outsourced me to IBM...

damn...


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## marcski (Apr 7, 2011)

Definitely agree that I any my next job to be retirement......


----------

